# best in car air freshner



## onksy (Jun 27, 2006)

hi pple
ju
i would just like to ask as above what would you recommend as a good in car air freshner something thats lasts none of this cheap stuff that lasts 5 mins :newbie: cheers im using neutradol at the momonet just wandering what you pple on this forum use


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yankee candles seem pretty good


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

i use ambi-pur with the ocean air, i think it is.. and everybody alsways comments how nice my car smell.. especially a mans car... ha ha and its a refill one as well.


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

carplan purple bug thing


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

CG New Car Smell, keep a little bottle in the door pocket, good spray around the care every 3-4 days your sorted 

Gaz


----------



## prelude_stan (Mar 30, 2007)

I always used to like vanilla fragrances but I got a bottle of CG Cherry air freshener the other day, even if it only lasts a few days, there is loads in the bottle and will last months, for only a fiver as well.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

CG Watermelon reminds me of lying on a beach in spain , ola slice of watermelon sir ?


----------



## chron (Jun 1, 2007)

often use the "smiley face" air fresheners. hidden of course


----------



## Jay70 (May 21, 2007)

Ambipur. £3.29 in Halfords and lasts for ages. Lovely smell and can be refilled. Sits lovely on the air vents.


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

Jay70 said:


> Ambipur. £3.29 in Halfords and lasts for ages. Lovely smell and can be refilled. Sits lovely on the air vents.


thats the one i got and everybody loves the smell for some reason?!?


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

:thumb: cg cherry sent here:thumb:


----------



## Jay70 (May 21, 2007)

ash_xt said:


> thats the one i got and everybody loves the smell for some reason?!?


I think it's because it leaves a 'new car' smell. My car is 8 months old and still smells like a brand new car. Mind you, no eating, no smoking etc.


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

Jay70 said:


> I think it's because it leaves a 'new car' smell. My car is 8 months old and still smells like a brand new car. Mind you, no eating, no smoking etc.


oh and don't laugh.... but i found the cheapest place for the refills.. is...... Body care!! havn't got a clue why they are in there but they are cheap  and i only go in there to get my hair wax if anybody is wondering.... ha ha


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I find the leather smell from liquid leather is all I need. No good if you've not got leather seats of course!


----------



## Dodge (May 8, 2007)

Silly question but how do you apply the air freshner?

Do you just use a normal spray bottle with some of the liquid in?


----------



## Jay70 (May 21, 2007)

which one?


----------



## Tone (Oct 25, 2005)

steveo3002 said:


> yankee candles seem pretty good


I had one of the car jars (clean cotton i think) which smelt very nice and lasted a while. I'm now using the gel car jar (home sweet home) which everyone comments on when they enter the car.

I have quite a few spray fragrances but they don't last...


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Ive used the ambi pur, was impressed, but doesnt last so long  Im currently using a new car smell tree.... very impressed


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Tried CG New Scent, Leather, Cherry, watermelon ola right enough, coconut (neighbour kept it) and ABs Bubble gum.

All very nice in their own way but the two tops are coco, watermelon. Next week the top two will be another combo. Have grown into the new car scent. All very fresh and not smelling of the usual solventy crap that's on sale in HFrds.


----------



## Jay70 (May 21, 2007)

Maybe we should just drive around with an opened tub of Natty's Blue on the dash?! :thumb:


----------



## craigy R27 (Jun 2, 2007)

yes got the new car scent, but going to place a new order soon and going too order two air freshners so which two should i get out of

cherry
coconut
watermelon

going on your reccomendations here

cheers all


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Don't use any at all. My cars go back at 3 years old smelling as new as the day I took delivery. Don't smoke or eat in the car and make sure windows are down for at least 10 minutes once every week to air the car out. also run A/C for at least 5 minutes every week all year through.


----------



## sirocco (Dec 17, 2006)

Has anyone tried the CG Pine freshener? Would you say it has a "fresh" smell to it/other comments about it?


----------



## jayex (May 16, 2006)

riz said:


> carplan purple bug thing


i use these too they are lurvley !!


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Meguiars Odor Neutraliser and a Poppy Coral


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Personally i`ve taken to cleaning the inside of my windows with CG QD with Carnuba cos i love the smell of that :lol:

Daz


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Chemical Guys - Coconut :thumb:


----------



## craigy R27 (Jun 2, 2007)

right question, just ordered cocunut and cherry, already got the new car.
my question is i currently have the new car smell in the car, once the smell has faded it out can i use one of the other scents in the car or should i just stick with the the new car scent again, someone said to me that it would smell pants by using different scents, but i thought if you cant smell nothing whats the difference how can it smell pants if you cant smell nothing, not going to spray all different scents at the same time.

thanks all


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

My favorite is Autoglym Autorefresh. (last two days but I love the smell)


----------



## m4xmw (Mar 22, 2006)

Another vote for CG watermelon.

Autoglym autofresh is the fave of the small dealer I work for.

Wouldnt mind trying CG coconut though?


----------



## Jamie© (Aug 9, 2006)

Does anywhere do a Cherry & Almond (Bakewell tart/CG Maxi Suds II) type scent?


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

There are health concerns linked to these kind of products, that you might want to be aware of:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/health/article496270.ece


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

It has to be Magic Tree - Black Ice.

Last for upto a week and is just an amazing fresh smell.

Everyone who gets into my car, the first thing they say is how great the inside smells.

Ive never had that with any other air freshner, and ive used several others including some Autosmart gear.

The black ice are less than a quid from Asda too


----------



## RickRst (May 17, 2006)

rapidseven said:


> It has to be Magic Tree - Black Ice.
> 
> Last for upto a week and is just an amazing fresh smell.
> 
> ...


a week?! It lasts months for me


----------



## Mark raw (Oct 1, 2007)

Have used many different types but fine the nicest are asda smart price lemon and lime green with yellow squares on and also ambipur aqua if you can still get it
with the ambi pur tho you need a dash board with vertical air vents or only slightly angled they last longer and dont fall off that way.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

autosmart blast! its the nuts...


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Jay70 said:


> Maybe we should just drive around with an opened tub of Natty's Blue on the dash?! :thumb:


thats a idea 

i usually have a purple or red car plan bug on the dash near the windscreen and every 6 months i get a new poppy coral refill - looking into something new tho i think


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Magic Tree New Car Scent and Duragloss Absorb It Odor Eliminator :thumb:


----------



## Mark raw (Oct 1, 2007)

I really like the abipur aqua and vanilla baquet however they are the olsd style type so nat always available, got mine from home bargains and ather cheap type shops


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

i like autoglyms stuff guys


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I like using ambi pur odor illimininator. Nice scent but doesnt last very long.


----------



## Mark raw (Oct 1, 2007)

Now have ambi pur odour eliminator depends what is available at time especially in home bargains that way they are about 50p or a £1 refill and complete set thing. Last for a while and they are cheap however other places sell them at about £3.40 odd.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ryanuk said:


> autosmart blast! its the nuts...


it is indeed berry one btw!!:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

Well I've used CG Coconut in my Astra G and Cherry in my misses's corsa. The coconut was still going strong after about 3 weeks after 1 good spraying around the car and in the boot as well :thumb: 

The corsa however had to be reapplied every 2 days  

But luckily the bottles are maaaahhhhoooosive compared with halfarts rubbish you can buy. :thumb:


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Magic Tree Black Ice Fragrance.


----------

